Ask HN: What tool(s) do you use to plan and report findings from your A/B tests? - meetbryce
======
jkuria
As distinct from performing the A/B Tests? We use PowerPoint and Excel to plan
and report and Optimizely, VWO to run them.

~~~
meetbryce
Yeah, once terms of keeping track of the qualitative aspects. Things like
context, insights, learnings, next steps, methodology, etc

And you just keep track of those preso’s and in Dropbox/drive/box?

------
ApolloRising
You can look into lab notebook solutions.

~~~
meetbryce
Any chance you’ve got a link you could share?

~~~
ApolloRising
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5443717/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5443717/)

~~~
meetbryce
Thanks

